# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle > سوال: اوراکل چیست ؟

## behnam.m

سلام 
من یک مبتدی در کار با بانکهای اطلاعاتی هستم من راهنمای می خوام از دوستان حرفه ای .
می خواستم بدون زبان که در اوراکل استفاده میشه چیه؟
من با سی شارپ برنامه نویسی می کنم  آیا اوراکل انتخاب خوبی است برای ست کردن با سی شارپ ؟
خیلی ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## mcse1234

سلام دوست عزیز
قصد دارید برای چه سطحی برنامه نویسی کنید؟

----------


## SYSMAN

با تاکید مجدد بر سوال *mcse1234* بستگی به سطح کاری شما داره.
زبان برنامه نویسی اوراکل PL SQL هست که ترکیبی است از زبان SQL و زبان منطقی برنامه نویسی های رایج (یک چیزی شبیه پاسکال) می باشد.
از نظر کاری مشکلی با C#‎ نخواهید داشت فقط توصیه می کنیم از ODP.NET استفاده کنید که عملکرد و کنترل بهتری بر روی پایگاه داده اوراکل داشته باشید

----------

